# Mach Loop - F15



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

*Mach Loop - F15c*

Finally got back down to Cad West in the Mach Loop quick edit from Thursday's trip


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning photograph marketman, beautiful aircraft!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice capture, not had much luck when I have been down so need to try again.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Is that a single seat ****pit? Doesn't that make it an F-18? Either way that is a cracking picture, bravo :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Is that a single seat ****pit? Doesn't that make it an F-18? Either way that is a cracking picture, bravo :thumb:


Nah mate, the F15c is a single seater, the super hornet is the twin seater (Both however don't live up to the F14 in terms of looks)

Cracking photo though :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Is that a single seat ****pit? Doesn't that make it an F-18? Either way that is a cracking picture, bravo :thumb:


That's most likely a F-15C, the F-15E strike eagle was the two seater


----------

